# This is how I was greeted every morning



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucy was such a happy girl. 
https://youtu.be/JAyre3_xgu4


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Aww - so happy!! It's good that you have videos to look back on and I'm sure it brings a smile to your face.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so glad I have them, and one day they will bring a smile again.


----------

